# 7 Blue Iguanas Murdered



## Oddball (Nov 5, 2008)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.ircf.org/news_bluesmurdered.php">http://www.ircf.org/news_bluesmurdered.php</a><!-- m -->


----------



## BOOZER (Nov 5, 2008)

THAT SIMPLY DESERVES THE SAME IN RETURN! WHATTA DOWNER!!!!!!


----------



## Oddball (Nov 5, 2008)

I couldn't believe someone would just outright murder an endangered animal, let alone 7 of them! It wasn't self defense or anything that could give someone a leg to even stand on in court. I hope the person that did this burns and rots in hell for eternity while the souls of those blue iguanas torment him constantly.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 5, 2008)

This is old news and has been discussed here several times. We have all mourned the loss but it's always good to remember and honor them when you can.


----------

